# Anyone on the Medtrum pump?



## Maisiemoo17

Just back on here after a while. I’ve been offered the chance of swapping to the Medtrum patch pump. Am currently using the Medtronic 640.Any views or opinions greatly received


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Maisiemoo17 said:


> Just back on here after a while. I’ve been offered the chance of swapping to the Medtrum patch pump. Am currently using the Medtronic 640.Any views or opinions greatly received



Hello @Maisiemoo17

I don't know anyone on Medtrum I'm afraid - they are quite new to the pump market I think. Their CGM seemed to have some accuracy and reliability questionmarks over it, but I've only seen occasional tweets rather than reading a full review. Though you might check Tim Street's blog as he may have tried the CGM if not the pump.

I'm going to split your post away from the Omnipod conversation to save thigns getting muddled


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I've had a quick poke about but I can only mostly find things about the A6 CGM I'm afraid...

eg
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...dered-the-cgm-may-switch-to-there-pump.73144/
and
https://www.sps.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Insulin-pump-table-May-2018.pdf
and
https://www.diabettech.com/cgm/medtrum-a6-cgm-a-week-or-two-in-the-life/

But these are quite old posts/blogs from a few years ago.

I'm not sure why there isn't more user-experience stuff about the Medtrum pump available - but cynical as I am that raises a few question marks to me. If it was a really awesome bit of kit that HCPs were rapidly adopting and switching lots of folk in their clinic over to... I'd expect there to be quite a bit more 'social media' user generated content about it.


----------



## Happy

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I've had a quick poke about but I can only mostly find things about the A6 CGM I'm afraid...
> 
> eg
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...dered-the-cgm-may-switch-to-there-pump.73144/
> and
> https://www.sps.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Insulin-pump-table-May-2018.pdf
> and
> https://www.diabettech.com/cgm/medtrum-a6-cgm-a-week-or-two-in-the-life/
> 
> But these are quite old posts/blogs from a few years ago.
> 
> I'm not sure why there isn't more user-experience stuff about the Medtrum pump available - but cynical as I am that raises a few question marks to me. If it was a really awesome bit of kit that HCPs were rapidly adopting and switching lots of folk in their clinic over to... I'd expect there to be quite a bit more 'social media' user generated content about it.


Hi
I am
New to the forum. My ten
Year old daughter used the animas vibe pump for four years. She migrated to the
Tubeless MedtrumA6 last summer. Other than a few teething issues at the beginning and the odd faulty set she has loved her Medtrum and would never go back to a tethered pump. The handset is incredibly easy to use (and moving to app shortly). Support team very small but always available and willing to help.  The
Pump is very discreet even on her wee tummy. She uses it with the Libre and manages to get hba1cs in the region of 38. So different from the days of pens and finger pricking. So grateful for our nhs!!! And highly recommend Medtrum!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Happy said:


> Hi
> I am
> New to the forum. My ten
> Year old daughter used the animas vibe pump for four years. She migrated to the
> Tubeless MedtrumA6 last summer. Other than a few teething issues at the beginning and the odd faulty set she has loved her Medtrum and would never go back to a tethered pump. The handset is incredibly easy to use (and moving to app shortly). Support team very small but always available and willing to help.  The
> Pump is very discreet even on her wee tummy. She uses it with the Libre and manages to get hba1cs in the region of 38. So different from the days of pens and finger pricking. So grateful for our nhs!!! And highly recommend Medtrum!!!



Thanks for sharing your experiences with the Medtrum A6 @Happy - and welcome to the forum


----------



## helli

I too am happy with my Medtrum A6 pump. About 2 months ago, I put my PDM in the drawer and have been using the phone app ever since. 
Their reputation was tarnished quite a few years back with a poor review of their CGM. That was some time ago - the have released a new one since. I have no experience of it but heard good things. 
I think CCGs are understandably conservative and reluctant to try something new which is why Medtrum still don't have as big a name as OmniPod and Medtronic. I was the Medtrum guinea pig for my CCG and they are now offering it to others.


----------



## christine.h

helli said:


> I too am happy with my Medtrum A6 pump. About 2 months ago, I put my PDM in the drawer and have been using the phone app ever since.
> Their reputation was tarnished quite a few years back with a poor review of their CGM. That was some time ago - the have released a new one since. I have no experience of it but heard good things.
> I think CCGs are understandably conservative and reluctant to try something new which is why Medtrum still don't have as big a name as OmniPod and Medtronic. I was the Medtrum guinea pig for my CCG and they are now offering it to others.


I am having a pump upgrade and his year I have spoken to Medtrum A6 and they are hoping to bring a smaller pump in January and everyone would automatically get it, I am on the Omnipod and can have the Dash don’t know which too choose also Medtronic minimed 780 difficult choice


----------



## helli

christine.h said:


> I am having a pump upgrade and his year I have spoken to Medtrum A6 and they are hoping to bring a smaller pump in January and everyone would automatically get it, I am on the Omnipod and can have the Dash don’t know which too choose also Medtronic minimed 780 difficult choice


I have no experience of either the OmniPod or Medtronic. However, having experienced tubey and tubeless, a tubey would have to have an amazing feature for me to consider going back to a tether. 
I like the Medtrum and would be very interested if it got even smaller. 
The phone app is great - one less thing to carry around if that is important for you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

christine.h said:


> I am having a pump upgrade and his year I have spoken to Medtrum A6 and they are hoping to bring a smaller pump in January and everyone would automatically get it, I am on the Omnipod and can have the Dash don’t know which too choose also Medtronic minimed 780 difficult choice



Good luck with your decision @christine.h 

I’m not quite sure when the MM780 launches in the UK, but it can‘t be long now!


----------



## christine.h

Thank you for your replies


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

christine.h said:


> Thank you for your replies



Just a quick update, that the MM780G has now launched


----------



## Maisiemoo17

Hello, long time missing from the forum. I eventually chose the Medtronic 640 which with the libre has worked fine for me.
Im a bit of a technology dinosaur, hoping someone can advise on the latest bits of kit.
Have lived with type 1 for 30 years,unfortunately I have recently been diagnosed with cancer. Would the latest (articial pancreas) hybrId pump help me keep my bs in range during radiotherapy treatment?


----------



## PhoebeC

Hi @Maisiemoo17 sorry to hear your news.

Closed loop pumps do help with control and keeping in range.

Not a user myself but a few are here. Hopefully someone can help answer an questions you have here.


----------



## Inka

Sorry to hear that @Maisiemoo17 and wishing you well. @SB2015 uses a Medtronic pump in a loop. There are also other pumps that loop eg the T Slim, which @everydayupsanddowns uses. I don’t know how well they’d help but if they’re available to you, they might be worth a try. I know people say that loops can remove the cognitive load of Type 1 so if they help in that way, it would be a benefit too.


----------



## SB2015

Maisiemoo17 said:


> Hello, long time missing from the forum. I eventually chose the Medtronic 640 which with the libre has worked fine for me.
> Im a bit of a technology dinosaur, hoping someone can advise on the latest bits of kit.
> Have lived with type 1 for 30 years,unfortunately I have recently been diagnosed with cancer. Would the latest (articial pancreas) hybrId pump help me keep my bs in range during radiotherapy treatment?


Sorry to read about your cancer. I can’t help with any specifics around radiotherapy. I am looping with a Medtronic 780 pump and their sensors. 

Most of the time it does all the background work for me, making adjustments to my Nadal rates every 5 minutes. I no longer need to spend as much time thinking about diabetes, and although I self fund the sensors I would not want to be without looping now. 

My TIR is now usually in 90s or 80s. Thlooping did struggle when with an acute illness my levels went very high. I then switched to manual. 

It would be worth contacting your consultant based they will have plenty of people going through this.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sorry to hear about your cancer @Maisiemoo17 

In theory it certainly should help - though I tend to find (like @SB2015) that the tSlim ‘Control IQ’ interventions are generally more successful when my levels are less wobbly, and struggle more when my levels are more erratic.

Having said that, with tSlim and Dex my TIR (the amount of time I spend between 4-9 in any 24 hours) has also increased by approx 10-20% per day.


----------



## Maisiemoo17

Thanks for all your helpful replies and good wishes. I am in regular contact with my diabetes team who are very supportive. I’m sure they will have ideas too. Just thought I’d do my own bit of research to see if any of you lovely lot  was sharing a similar experience


----------

